# Need help choosing - Fruit of the Loom tighty whities or Hanes Boxers



## josegraff (Nov 7, 2004)

Need help in choosing: Fruit of the Loom tighty whities or Hanes Boxers?
Hello everyone! I'm a new member here and, this is my first posting! I need your help in choosing one of the two Retro underwear described below. Both are in virtually NOS condition and are priced the same. The chosen underwear will only be worn to watch People's Court and will be collected and will never be worn past eleven o'clock-as it's lights out at eleven!:

1)1988 Fruit of the Loom tighty whities: These underwear are white. Although they are beautiful underwear, one negative is they are definitely not my underwear! I've never had this type of underwear before-but, being white, and tight, I would have much preferred boxers instead! Also, I'd rather have my name printed in the waistband, I can't tolerate the tolerate them (or the fact that they weren't purchased at K-mart in Cincinnati)!

2)1991 Hanes Boxers: This is a true pair of Hanes Boxers! They are white size 32. They have a fly and fit loosely. The color is White-which was one of twelve possible colors that was only available on the Hanes Boxer underwear! They were purchased at K-mart in Cincinnati. These are pretty rare bike-since, most of the Hanes Boxers normally seen, can be purchased at many locations outside of K-mart in Cincinnati!

Let me have your opinions pro or con as to which of the above two underwear would get your vote as the one I should choose-and, please give your reasons? Although the final choice is entirely mine, your input will help me greatly! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Not terribly funny and not terribly relevant to any topic remotely related to bikes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It depends...


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*commando*

very good post  Nice _satire_, though not very sensitive  .

and thats why I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know. Which one tastes like pennies?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*yuccch!*



jacdykema said:


> I don't know. Which one tastes like pennies?


I was eating some of those foil wrapped chocolate coins as I read that. Now I gotta clean Chocolate off my screen and keyboard :madmax:

LOCK THIS THREAD, IT"S OUTA CONTROL ALREADY!!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

You guys really need to go ride your bikes.



Steve


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

da'HOOV said:


> Now I gotta clean Chocolate off my screen and keyboard


Sorry dude.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> It depends...


  

Now THAT was funny!

J


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got both but all I'm going to say is when you want to sport the man cleavage nothing is better than the whites. It's a fashion statement, ladies my eyes are up here


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Why not the best of both worlds?

A seller has a mint pair of 1995 Fruit of the Loom Boxer Briefs for sale on the Denver Craigslist right now. I hope me outing these doesn't piss anybody off, but I felt like I owed it to the seller since I originally promised to purchase them. The problem was the ended up not being the correct size (I am an XL and these were just L).


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

It depends...

HA HA


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

bikerboy said:


> Why not the best of both worlds?
> 
> A seller has a mint pair of 1995 Fruit of the Loom Boxer Briefs for sale on the Denver Craigslist right now. I hope me outing these doesn't piss anybody off, but I felt like I owed it to the seller since I originally promised to purchase them. The problem was the ended up not being the correct size (I am an XL and these were just L).


Are you sure their not rebadged Hains? I don't believe Fruit of the Loom started making boxer briefs until 96. Check the date code. It should be inside the waist band on the back. Just sayin. I could be wrong. My memories of those days are very hazy. It was the 90's ya know. PM me if you can't find what you need. It's been years since I've looked but there's a chance I have an old pair in a drawer some where. I'm sure not nos but "lightly" used non the less.

Jeff


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

I live by Cincinnati and can tell you that all the Hanes I found have skid-marks.

So you musta found the best ones.

Keep them both.


----------



## Zendog13 (Nov 6, 2007)

How long before they stop being white?


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

josegraff said:


> Need help in choosing: Fruit of the Loom tighty whities or Hanes Boxers?!


We need input from someone who lives near the Fruit of the Loom factory.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*I konw this is against fourm etiquite but...*

I don"t care because I can't be bothered to read the stickies and FAQs and find out about the forum before I post. I found these on ebay and was wondering if it is a good price. I don't think any of you guys and gal would bid because I want it and you are so nice that you wouldn't take it from me. Thanks for your advice. Although I probably won't take it anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-Hanes-3-Pa...tZUSQ5fCSAQ5fMCQ5fUnderwearQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry, we can't really help you without large high-res and detailed pics. but please only the shorts, not you wearing them. although... some of the weirdos on here may even like to see that... 

and oh, you may also want to post that request for help on retrobike.co.uk - they really love such topics there and have an extra sub-forum for them! even better, make it a poll!

carsten


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*I dunno*

which ones do you think are faster?

or are these gonna be 'collectors-grarage art' or are ya gonna ride them?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

are you wearing them or are one of those hang on the wall sexy dirty underwear? nothing wrong w/ the latter since it's your underwear and you may leave it dirty w/ semen marks as a sexy atmosphere decoration... but briefs were made to be used and washed. 
here is my 0.2c.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Colker...I think you just crossed the line! Nice one!

I think I'm going crazy from 60+ inches of snow in 10 days...


----------

